# Yucky haze



## Techiegirly (Feb 24, 2008)

I already tried a Google search but came up with next to nothing as far as any useful information. The theatre co. I'm currently running follow spot op for is using haze in their show. They over do it a bit to the point of the ASM not even being able to see from SR to SL it's so hazy. Whenever I run my spot it's similar to the effect turning up your bright lights on your car in a dense fog. I cannot run a clean show because of it and have brought this to the attention of the SM. I don't have asthma or any sort of health issues but it seems that since I've began this show I'm wheezing and coughing. I'm not sick, I swear it's the haze. I feel like I've smoked a pack of cigaretts after the show and the morning after I'm having to clear my lungs out by coughing (I don't smoke but I can imagine that's what it feels like). The other follow spot op HAS asthma and must wear a resperator during the show. It's ridiculous! Are there any known health ramifications to haze or am I just being a *****?  It really looks like a Bob Marley concert in there during a show. 

I can only imagine how the dancers must feel like :neutral:


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 24, 2008)

Two links which help in your research: ESTA and AEA.


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww man....I tried to open a few of the docs on AEA and my computer doens't load them. Can anyone copy them and paste them on here so I can read it?

Much thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 24, 2008)

Techiegirly said:


> Aww man....I tried to open a few of the docs on AEA and my computer doesn't load them. Can anyone copy them and paste them on here so I can read it?
> 
> Much thanks!


Copying and pasting here would violate our TOS. I suggest you visit Adobe's site to download the latest version of Acrobat Reader, as the documents are standard PDFs.


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh. I have downloaded it before, actually just a few days ago, my computer is basically screwed. Oh well.


----------



## Footer (Feb 24, 2008)

Type of hazer? Type of haze? Anyone in the audience complaining? Or the Talent? Are you a member of IA?


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 25, 2008)

I was finally able to view it using a different browser. Go figure.  No wonder you couldn't copy/paste it, it's HUGE!

Thanks!

I don't know what type of hazer it is or any of the details. Grr :neutral: I imagine SOMEONE in the audience has complained. It's very thick in the house. It fills the ENTIRE theatre. By this I mean it gets into rooms that you have to pass through several hallways and doors to get into so if you can imagine how much haze there is, it's CRAZY!

As for being a member of IA, no I've only worked a few gigs for 2 different unions.


----------



## len (Feb 25, 2008)

If the SM can't see from one wing to the other I'm assuming it's too thick. But since the SM is aware, and continues to do so, I doubt there's anything you can do about it. If a larger segment of the audience complains, maybe something will change, but until then you'll probably just have to eat it.


----------



## superdoo (Feb 25, 2008)

just out of curiosity... What show are you doing?


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm doing All Shook Up. It really is a pretty cool lighting effect actually. I think the designer did a great job in the tiny amount of time given I just feel that they need to ease up a bit on the haze is all. The last show we did yesterday the SM ended up cutting a few of the cues to run it so it was a tad bit better. Hopefully she'll continue to do so and maybe cut it back even more so Thursday for our next show.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 25, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> ... (I'm new to _show politics_, so I'm not sure that's advisable...:neutral


Regardless if there are AEA or IATSE represented employees working the show, every worker in the US is entitled to a safe and non-hazardous workplace.

Depending on how far you want to take this, Techiegirly, if you are seriously concerned about the ill effects on your health, I would:

First ask the Master Electrician or Technical Director or Production Manager to see the MSDS on the product in use. By law, there MUST be a "Workers' Right to Know" MSDS station posted in a prominent place (often near the time clock). IF there is one, and IF the "haze fluid" is in there, I would be surprised. 

Your next step would be to insist that the employer provide, at his/her expense, the proper respirator, for your exclusive use during the run. This falls well within PPE.

Next, make sure the cast members SEE you and the other SpotOp wearing the respirator.

I bet you're going to say "But I'm a 1099 Independent Contractor, and fear separation from my position if I make a big deal." This comes down to your personal responsibility. Is the current gig more important to you than your long-term health? Only YOU can decide.

I would advise _against_ an anonymous call to CAL-OSHA, only because I doubt you'll get the results you're seeking. They don't like to work nights/weekends, and it's unlikely they have the proper test equipment in any case.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Footer (Feb 25, 2008)

You should never have to wear a respirator on a show run.... that is just insane. Who wants to have to talk over com in one of those things....


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 25, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> You should never have to wear a respirator on a show run.... that is just insane. Who wants to have to talk over com in one of those things....


First, SpotOps should not talk. "Seen and not heard." Particularly on a long-running legit show.

Second, I've worked many rock shows where the TrussSpots have been offered/given respirators due to pyro. A recent one even MADE them wear FR jumpsuits, even though they were well away from fallout. Though the Ops told me the flame balls were rather intense.


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 26, 2008)

Is it possible to have to much haze? If so, I can give you a rather long list of LD's to never work for. 

But seriously, I've never known of it to be that bad that masks were needed. Haze is not that thick. I mean I can see fog being overdone. It happens all the time. I would be curious to see what kind of hazers you are using. 

Not saying you making all this up, but I'm curious.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 27, 2008)

digitaltec said:


> Is it possible to have to much haze? If so, I can give you a rather long list of LD's to never work for.
> But seriously, I've never known of it to be that bad that masks were needed. Haze is not that thick. I mean I can see fog being overdone. It happens all the time. I would be curious to see what kind of hazers you are using.
> Not saying you making all this up, but I'm curious.


In a quick recap of what got deleted due to the time warp. Yes there is such thing as too much haze. Many haze fluids will gum up other equipment. Also, if you go to the AEA website and read all the reports, they talk about all the health risks. They also provide time and distance guidelines for many common machines. For non listed machines they give air quality testing procedures. Special effects should not be what makes or breaks a show. While effects are cool, the show should be carried by the cast!


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah trust me there can be TOO MUCH haze. When you can barely see the stage from the spot position or from SL to SR in the ASM's case, it's a bit much.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess I will be the one rock and roll designer in here to say, grow a pair! In St. Louis the smoke from cigarettes and pot is so thick in the venues I have not even bothered to buy a hazer yet!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Pie. Here in Washington State you can't smoke within 25 feet of the entrance to ANY building. Not even in Bars and Bowling Alleys.


----------



## Techiegirly (Mar 3, 2008)

So here's an update on my original post:
Since opening they've cut down on the amount of times they turn the haze on during the show. They are actually making an effort to ease up on it. Unfortunately though sometimes it's unpredicatable. Like one scene will have just the right amount and then the next show that same scene will have nothing in it. But hey, they're trying.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 3, 2008)

Techiegirly said:


> ...Since opening they've cut down on the amount of times they turn the haze on during the show. They are actually making an effort to ease up on it. ...


Was it due to your, and others', complaints, or did management realize how much fluid they were using (at >$50/gallon)?


----------



## Techiegirly (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm....maybe a little from colum A and a little from colum B.


----------

